# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Il était une fois en France

## kilfou

Le titre pourrait faire penser que le Canard BD d'aujourd'hui traite d'un conte se passant dans notre contrée. On y croiserait un pépé le béret sous le bras et la baguette sur la tête, en train de féliciter un gréviste de la SNCF pour les retards répétés des trains, qui lui permettent tant de belles rencontres dans les transports en commun. Puis ce papy rentrerait dans son loft avec vue sur la tour Eiffel (dont il est propriétaire depuis 25 ans) et profiterait bien de sa retraite prise à 50 ans.

 Mais nan, _Il était une fois en France_ n'est pas un conte, loin de là, puisque le "héros" a vraiment existé. Le clin d'oeil est bien plus en direction de Sergio Leone. Faut dire que c'est un drôle de gaillard qu'on va voir évoluer tout au long des 4 tomes de la série (qui en comptera 6 à son terme). Jeune immigré roumain arrivant en France illettré dans les années 20, Joseph Joanovici va se bâtir un empire doré à coups de combines avec la pègre et de trafic de métaux. Une position qu'il conservera pendant l'Occupation en vendant de la ferraille aux Nazis. Bouh le méchant. Sauf que Joanovici est juif et qu'il finance la Résistance...

 Ceux qui ont peur de se spoiler la série en allant voir sur Wiki la destinée du personnage principal peuvent se rassurer : dès les premières pages du tome 1, on apprend qu'en 1965 Monsieur Joseph est mourant, et qu'un juge attend depuis 18 ans de le faire tomber. Dès lors, toute la série ne reposera que sur un immense flash-back et pourtant le suspens est là. Terriblement là. Une preuve de plus que le voyage est plus intéressant que la destination, soit dit en passant. Car vous l'avez deviné, son parcours va être tortueux et chaotique. Tout comme les sentiments des lecteurs à son égard. A la fois héros et salaud, collabo et résistant, juif et gestapiste, infidèle et amoureux. Une complexité hors du commun, _bigger than life_ et pourtant_._ Fabien Nury a réussi à tirer de ce matériau de base une histoire évidemment passionnante mais là où il a fait très fort, c'est en évitant scrupuleusement tout manichéisme. Il aurait été facile de charger Joanovici et de le présenter comme un enfoiré de première. Il aurait été facile d'innocenter complètement Joano de ses crimes. Mais Nury montre tout, bonnes actions comme mauvaises, enfin fait montrer à Sylvain Vallée tout ce qu'il sait.

Sylvain Vallée a opté pour une ligne claire de grande classe. C'est un vrai plaisir de baguenauder dans le Paris des années 30, de voir les flics et les gangsters flotter dans de grands impers le clope au bec et d'admirer les lignes fluides des Tractions. Il faut aussi louer sa maîtrise des visages : gueules cassées des truands et leurs sourires carnassiers, malice dans les yeux de Joano, et tant d'autres sentiments passant mieux par des plans serrés sur les visages que par des mots. Ses personnages sont terriblement humains et son dessin aussi.

 Une série historique de haute tenue, documentée solidement, passionante et au dessin admirable.

 Les premières planches du T1, du T2, du T3 et enfin du T4 sont dispos sur le site de l'éditeur.
_Il était une fois en France_, Fabien Nury et Sylvain Vallée, 4 tomes sur 6 parus aux éditions Glénat, 13.50€

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Starvey

Tu commences à vraiment me plaire, toi.

----------


## Akodo

C'est con, j'ai dépensé 95 euros en BD aujourd'hui, mon budget du mois est mort.

----------


## Starvey

> C'est con, j'ai dépensé 95 euros en BD aujourd'hui, mon budget du mois est mort.


Oui, c'est à peu près ce que j'ai claqué chaque semaine depuis le début du mois... Je sais, c'est dramatique.
Sinon, tu as acheté quoi, de type malsain à type malsain ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je n'ai lu que le premier tome mais j'ai vraiment été subjugué par cet homme. Sûrement à cause qu'il commence au bas du bas de l'échelle.

----------


## Oneill

L'avis de Kilfou me dit bien mais les planches moins.
Pas que le dessin me rebute mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une BD de dialogues.
Après ca peut être bien mais pour savoir, c'est le genre de BD qu'il faut lire.
Donc je crois que je vais acheter. ;-)

----------


## kilfou

Ah oui, ça parle beaucoup en effet. Et les dialogues sont bien sentis.

----------


## Trebad

C'est effectivement un bien bel ouvrage!

En 4 tomes il n'y a qu'une seule vraie faute de goût, une facilité de scénariste à deux balles, qui n'apporte rien mais décrédibilise deux ou trois planches: c'est la présence de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Marcel Petiot

 qui n'avait vraiment rien à faire dans cette galère. 

En dehors de ceci mini bémol, c'est du très bon et c'est à recommander à tout le monde.

----------


## kilfou

Concernant ton spoiler, je ne suis pas d'accord.



Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis pas un expert du docteur Petiot mais je vois pas en quoi ça décrédibilise puisque Petiot était connu pour sa filière Argentine foireuse. Alors, même s'il n'a pas croisé personnellement Joano, je vois pas en quoi ça fait tache.

----------


## KiwiX

Intéressant, kilfou. Merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ça.

----------


## fenrhir

Ha justement, j'avais flashé sur cette DB, j'osais point commencer la série, voilà qui me rassure et m'appâte  ::): 

Merci kilfou.

----------


## zurgo

Pas encore lu ça, mais une cop' ne cesse de m'en dire le plus grand bien. Je sens que je vais lui piquer sous peu..  ::):

----------


## Starvey

C'est, en effet, un des grands succès mérités de ces dernières années. Et surtout, on sait depuis le début que ça finit en six tomes.

Et ça vaut le coup.

Bon, en revanche, faut pas s'attendre à des éclats de rires à toutes les pages...

----------


## GrandFather

Pour ceux que le personnage fascine (c'est mon cas), il existe aussi une excellente biographie écrite par Alphonse Boudard, « L'étrange Monsieur Joseph » (et en plus c'est du Boudard avec son argot inimitable parce qu'authentique, donc là il y a moyen de se marrer un peu, malgré le sujet). Si la BD arrive à restituer la complexité du personnage à l'instar de ce livre, je vais me laisser tenter.   ::):

----------


## ze darkewok

Bd de qualité en effet, du même scénariste je ne peux que vous conseiller L'Or et le Sang, après un premier tome qui laisse un gout de trop peu dans la gorge, le second (avec en plus une splendide couverture) confirme la qualité de cette série ( en espérant qu'ils ne vont pas faire une série interminable).
http://www.12bis.com/bande-dessinee/aventure/lor-et-sang2

----------


## col vert

Sinon je vous invite à revoir la planête des singes, avec toutes ces petites scènes clés comme "nous voulons des armes, le pouvoir...", ou encore "tout a déjà été dit sur l'homme, l'homme est dans la main du diable, sa folie va de pair avec sa sagesse, il fera de son pays et du tiens un désert, fuis la bête humaine car en vérité je te le dis l'homme est le messager de la mort."
Ca s'était le gorille et l'orang outang, le meilleur étant la claque au vilain petit chimpanzé "vous êtes la bête que chaque homme a en lui et contre laquelle on doit lutter chaque jour".
PLEASE BURN MY SHADOW AWAY.

----------

